# WTB house in or near Linn Missouri



## morninglory (Aug 7, 2003)

Looking for house near my family in or near Linn Missouri. 2 or more bedrooms. Not important if it has lot of land or is on a lot. We will be retiring next june and must begin looking . Does anyone have something I might can make work. private message me please with info and way to contact you.Thanks


----------



## finlayglick (Dec 16, 2016)

if you still looking https://linn.claz.org/classifieds/housing how much your budget?


----------

